# Impossible to have a bad day after looking at these faces



## Poppy (Nov 24, 2011)

Poppy is a puppy







The old girl now (actually she's 2 but look at that grumpy mug)








Bunks first day at home







Acclimating to winter







Pulling his best "let me on the sofa, mom" face


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh my goshhhh! I love the ''let me on the sofa, mom" face picture... so freaking cute!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh how cute!


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

I just love English Bulldogs! They are a 'long-wanted' breed ... they are just so expensive!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

They are so cute. Love the "acclimating to winter" picture!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Darling pictures, they are all very cute, love the booties but I think my favorite is the one in the hat soooooo cute.


----------



## Poppy (Nov 24, 2011)

Malorey said:


> I just love English Bulldogs! They are a 'long-wanted' breed ... they are just so expensive!


Hey Malorey, there are bulldog rescues out there in case you were ever interested! They are not pups but personally I thought the puppy phase (esp with my male) was the most stressful 

BHNW - Bulldog Haven NW - English & French Bulldog Rescue

Love your profile pic


----------

